
Marketplace Transition: Contributor FAQ - dredmorbius
https://support.500px.com/hc/en-us/articles/360005097533
======
dredmorbius
The key bit of interest is banning Creative Commons content:

 _How does this affect Creative Commons users and photographers?_

 _All direct licensing features (pricing, shopping cart, comp downloads,
etc..) will be removed from the platform, including the ability for
contributors to choose a Creative Commons license during the photo upload
process. We’ll also remove the ability for users to download photos with a
Creative Commons license._

 _Is 500px providing a migration path for existing contributors who submit
Creative Commons images?_

 _The short answer is no. Our plan is to remove the ability to upload an image
to 500px with a Creative Commons license. We’ll also be removing the
functionality to download and search for Creative Commons images on our
website._

 _Do you have another public copyright license that 500px photographers can
use when they upload new photos?_

 _500px does not offer another public copyright license option, however, if
photographers are interested, they can choose the 500px License (royalty-free)
at the time of upload. By choosing the royalty-free 500px License option,
photographers will be submitting their images for potential licensing through
the 500px collection, which means their images could be distributed through
our newest global distribution partner, Getty Images, as well as VCG._

